

What’s Missing in Android Intents - ananddass
http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/61414396620/whats-missing-in-android-intents

======
danpalmer
What's missing in iOS: Intents.

------
bikas
tl;dr Because developer neither wasted time on Android apps nor learnt how to
code properly, these kind of blog pops up. There's absolutely no random action
when user presses a button, it's clear to person of intelligence level of 5
year old. Maybe author lacks that. Share intenet is quite robust even if for
default gallery app shown. First, it only shows the apps that can share
images/video, and also remembers the most used share so that user don't have
to click to see share pop-up at all.

------
Groxx
tl;dr: inconsistent interface, no recommendations when nothing can handle it.

Generally quite true, though the 'share' icon on Android is _pretty_
consistent. Easily 95%+ of the apps I've used have used that same icon.

A lot of this would be / could be solved by having some way you could replace
the system's chooser. I hadn't thought of that before reading this article,
but that _would_ be pretty darn cool, and could be a significant improvement.

~~~
Zigurd
If you don't like the system picker, you can pick the target before the
StartActivity call using your own UI.

~~~
Groxx
True, but this would be _even more_ inconsistency, as each app has to do it
themselves.

------
Zigurd
tl;dr Coder's boss complains "Why can't this be like it is on my iPhone."
Coder complains "Why can't Google make it easy for the cases that kind of map
to iPhone functionality to have a pre-cooked UI (I suppose ShareActionProvider
isn't quite it?)

The real problem is too few apps implement too few Intent filters other than
Intent.ACTION_SEND.

